# Automotive clear coat?



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Would anyone know where to get automotive clear coat in smallish quantity's? I would like to use some with the airbrush this year but so far all I have seen is $60 quarts.... and from what I understand, once it's open it doesn't last that long.
Thanks!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats about the smallest quantity you are going to find bud...and it lasts a long time if you transfer the clearcoat to mason jars.

Good Luck


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Clear coat

Do you have a friendly neighborhood body shop? That's were I get mine. Lots of time they have lacquer they will give you.
I always take my own containers, don't expect them to get it for you just because you walked in, and don't expect it for
free. I used to buy my own but had a lot go bad before I could use it. The guys I get It from don't fish, but they get kick
out of seeing bait made with their materials. You might see one hanging on their counter.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I got my stuff from a friend who paints at a dealership for a living


----------

